# "The snip" DIY style..................



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

This is what happens when you give 2 blokes an air bag and a compressor to play with :roll: :lol:

http://www.thatvideosite.com/video/3978


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

OUCH!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: very good Anne


----------



## crazylady (Oct 13, 2005)

I bet that hurt.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

I was tempted to ask "did the earth move......"

Regards frank


----------



## hippypair (May 1, 2005)

Made my eyes water 8O  :roll: 

Terry.


----------

